# [Technik-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Tastatur Test: Die besten wireless Keyboards für Handy & Tablet



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Tastatur Test: Die besten wireless Keyboards für Handy & Tablet*

						Wer an seinem Handy oder Tablet komfortabel tippen und seine mobilen Geräte in einen Arbeitsplatz verwandeln möchte, braucht eine schnurlose Tastatur die per Bluetooth Kontakt aufnimmt. Damit Sie das richtige Keyboard finden, haben wie die 14 besten Bluetooth-Tastaturen für Sie in unserem Test und Ratgeber zusammengestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Tastatur Test: Die besten wireless Keyboards für Handy & Tablet*


----------

